# why arwens the coolest elf



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

why is arwen the coolest elf


----------



## Kelonus (Jan 4, 2003)

I dont know, tell me. I think Legolas is cooler, unless you mean it a different way...


----------



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

let me rephrase that. Why do you think Arwen is the coolest girl elf, like better than Galadriel. this is a chance for Arwen lovers to prove the fact that Arwen is the best.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm a Arwen fan (I think you've already noticed) but I can't prove Arwen is better then Galandriel because she kind of isn't. In the Apendice in The Return of the King(book) it says that Galandriel was the greatest on Elven women. I just favor Arwen over Galandriel


----------



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

Ya, but what reason do you like her better, maybe in actual importance Galadriel is better but what do you like about Arwen.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 8, 2003)

I liked the way she stayed true to herself and stayed with Aragorn instead of listen to her father. But I absolutely hate the way they blew her character up in the movies.


----------



## AmberStarBright (Jan 8, 2003)

I think that is why most people I know prefer Arwen is the fact she was true with her feelings when she had the option in front of her to go off and lead what was to be a easier life rather than chose a more difficult path that will be filled with pain eventually.


----------



## Lothethuil (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmm I admit I admire Arwen's decision to stay true to herself, but I can't say I like her best...so no, to me she isn't the 'coolest'


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, Galdriel is the coolest. I'm sorry, but I liked her character a lot better.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 10, 2003)

I like Arwen's name better.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 10, 2003)

arwen is hotter in the movie! lol, but yeah i do like Arwen better for many other reasons


----------



## LadyRanger (Jan 30, 2003)

I like Arwen because she chose to stick it out with Aragorn. True Love does weird things.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 30, 2003)

With all due respect to Elrond's only daughter, Arwen isn't even my favorite Elf who falls in love with a mortal man.


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Feb 1, 2003)

i have to agree with Dragon and the fact she was hotter in the movie. Also cause she made two *coughs* decent appearences in the movie. shes the only one that does that, so is the only opne in the catagorie so naturally both wins and loses


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 1, 2003)

I think Arwen is the coolest, as I can relate to her character more than to the other female elves. I think that she shows a lot of independence and willpower and i admire those two traits in anyone. She had the strength to be herself and although Im not saying that LadyG doesnt has these qualities, they are more pronounced in Arwen.


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 1, 2003)

hi1
i think arwen is pretier than galadriel but u might think something else and ys i admire her desision to ! and her love for aragon is so cute!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

I think Arwen is a great character, and does many great things, and it is great how she loves Aragorn through so many things. But, I like Galadriel much better. She is just a better character. I don't like how they make Arwen's character so much larger in the movies, and Galadriel's so much smaller. It just isn't fair, especially when she is mentioned only a few times in the whole book.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 2, 2003)

> I think Arwen is the coolest, as I can relate to her character more than to the other female elves. I think that she shows a lot of independence and willpower and i admire those two traits in anyone. She had the strength to be herself and although Im not saying that LadyG doesnt has these qualities, they are more pronounced in Arwen



I disagree. I think that both Luthien and Galadriel were more independent than Arwen, especially Luthien. Arwen (and I'm refering to Tolkien's Arwen here) does very little that I would interpret as independent or strong-willed, unlike Galadriel, who left Valinor with Feanor, or Luthien, who openly defied Sauron and Morgoth, and disobeyed her father.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 2, 2003)

I did say that I thought that Galadriel has those qualties as well, but I honestly think that leaving the rest of your kind behind, and giving up immortality at the same time requires so much strength, I don't think many other people would be able to go thourgh with it, especially as when Aragorn dies, she would just fade away, with no one left in the world...Luthien is also a cool elf yeah, but as i said, I can relate to Arwen more, I feel she has just got an aura about her that makes her seem like a darn cool elf. If i was also an elf (alas that this can never be) I think i would get along better with Arwen than with Luthien or Galadriel, but this is just my perosnal opinion, you are welcome to disagree with me


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 2, 2003)

Luthien gave up her immortality as well, but since this one of those questions where there is no "right answer", I'll accept your offer to respectfully disagree about our favorite female Elf, and leave it at that.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah thats cool. You did make loads of really strong points for your side, but I just think Arwen is coolest and you don't. Hey, its porbably a good thing, everyone needs to be different


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Feb 13, 2003)

I just find Arwen more approachable Gladriel's just too powerful & amazing for me, i can't get my head around her!


----------

